# Concealed permit class



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Just took the concealed permit class at a local shooting range, and everybody's advice here on previous posts was spot on. The class was a breeze; the written test mostly common sense, and the way our instructor did the shooting part was easy. We fired 18 at 3 yds, 18 at 7 yds and 12 at 15 yards. Needing only 70%, most everybody actually qualified before we even got to 15 yards. I'm glad I got some practice, before hand, though. I ended up will all my shots hitting the target, even at 15 yards! Used my Taurus PT111 9mm.

Now on to the DMV for the interminable wait...


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats!!! I hope to be taking mine with the wife sometime this month:smt023


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I would encourage everyone to take the class regardless if you plan to carry or not just to learn the laws in use of deadly force.

again congrats and may the Gods grant you a short wait.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations. I go later this month to take the NRA basic Pistol INSTRUCTOR class. Hope i do as well.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, good job


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on getting your permit. Anyone who is willing to defend himself and family needs that class for the info on laws and liability issues even if he doesn't cc.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats on the class. I received my permit in the mail on Friday after a 57 day wait, Colorado. Now I plan to take an advanced course which in addition to technique and tactics also includes 2 hrs with an attorney. I figure the more training and education the better.


----------



## Doc Amentler (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats on the successful completion of your class! Now train, train and train some more! :supz:


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

9:30 am must be a good time to go the the DMV. I walked in, and was finished in 15 minutes. Registered online to be fingerprinted. Then walked in to the fingerprint location, and was out of there in about 5 minutes. I hope this is all a good omen!!!!!


----------

